
Ask HN: Short Survey About Programming vs. Engineering - choxi
I&#x27;m doing research on what defines engineering disciplines. If you&#x27;re in a field related to programming, engineering, or design I would appreciate your input on this short (&lt; 5m) survey:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;roshan15.typeform.com&#x2F;to&#x2F;VzZ4Ib<p>Thanks!
======
0942v8653
Clickable:
[https://roshan15.typeform.com/to/VzZ4Ib](https://roshan15.typeform.com/to/VzZ4Ib)

